# High Quality Chainsaw Sound



## AJR3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello, I am yet another person looking for chainsaw sounds.

I am looking to build a chainsaw prop for a Halloween costume (there may be problems with the police if I go parading around with a real one...), and need to find sound effects for it. I can't really record my own because the microphone that I have is really quite terrible. I did find one that I looked really nice from Gears of War 2 

(RapidShare: Easy Filehosting)

but It would be nice to have a little more revving variety.

If anyone has any high quality chainsaw sounds, kindly let me know. And if anyone also has a method on how to set up a system where the chainsaw prop's trigger can interface with a programmable device to drive the sound, that would also be quite helpful.

Thank You,
AJR3


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try searching here for "chainsaw":

http://www.findsounds.com]


----------



## AJR3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Try searching here for "chainsaw":
> 
> http://www.findsounds.com]


Just checked there and only four results showed up (one of which was unaccessable due to bandwidth overload on that site). #3 wasn't too bad, but didn't have long enough parts (rev or idle) to create loops out of.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try chain saw - two separate words. You get more results.


----------



## AJR3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Try chain saw - two separate words. You get more results.


There are more... Though there still aren't really many that have the crisp strong quality that I am looking for. Many of them sound distant or muffled.

Do you record sound effects? If so, then do you know of any relatively cheap good microphones that might suit the purpose of recording my own chainsaw sounds?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

SHure is the best mic I've ever tried. I'm sure there are better, but I've never been into using a mic for much.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

see if this is any help:

Nightride Productions:4Shared


----------



## AJR3 (Oct 18, 2007)

nightrideproductions said:


> see if this is any help:
> 
> Nightride Productions:4Shared


Seems to be pretty good quality though slightly far away... I will see what I can do with it to enhance the sound.

Also, does anyone know of a device that I could use for playing back the audio? Originally I was thinking of writing a program that would play the rev sound when a button is pressed and incorporate the "start and stop" rev sounds. This program would then be put on an Ipod or Mp3 player attached to portable speakers. The only problem is that there doesn't appear to be any easy way of programming an Ipod. Any suggestions?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think iTunes let's you upload tracks, and put them on your ipod. I had always thought that WMP was able to do that as well, but not owning one I'm not that familiar with the ipod loading.


----------



## AJR3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> I think iTunes let's you upload tracks, and put them on your ipod. I had always thought that WMP was able to do that as well, but not owning one I'm not that familiar with the ipod loading.


It is easy to upload tracks to the ipod, but not to program the ipod to play the right parts of a track at the right time (i.e. play a looping idle sound and then rev while I hold a button).

I just need a device (preferably one that can fit in the chainsaw prop itself) that can play back the sound files that I end up using in good, loud quality.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh ok. See like I say I know nothing about ipods. Sorry. Maybe you could post this request in the Props section as well as some of the folks there may not ever read the "Music" thread.


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I have the "Big Scream" CD's somewhere around here and i seem to remember chainsaw recordings at pretty good rates too! I know i have 'em in my collection somewhere.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Guys, guys, guys...we need to use the serach button more!!! I have a couple of chainsaw clips on my site...FOR FREE!! Why do we send people to places where they have to pay?

Take a look in the single sounds section and you might be able to use one of these...

4shared, Online file sharing and storage

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Scruffywolf said:


> I have the "Big Scream" CD's somewhere around here and i seem to remember chainsaw recordings at pretty good rates too! I know i have 'em in my collection somewhere.



That's just it. I have so many recordings now on my External Hard drive i have no clue what i have as far as individual sound tracks.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Can't help. I use a real chainsaw (sans blade of course).


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I used to work in a Haunt a church put on in tenn. They used a real chainsaw as well. They also had a guy rig up some chicken wire so that when they ran the bladeless chainsaw across the wire it gave off sparks. It made it seem like there was actually a blade on the chainsaw.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Yea to get the sparks you put a fake bar on the chainsaw (steel I think) and you hook a car battery to the bar with jumper cables and the other side of the jumper cables you hook on the fence. And when you touch the "chainsaw" to the fence it arcs a little and gives sparks. I think it's a cool effect.


----------

